
A Preview of Bristlecone, Google’s New Quantum Processor - runesoerensen
https://research.googleblog.com/2018/03/a-preview-of-bristlecone-googles-new.html
======
coryfklein
I had no idea we had already progressed so far on the path of quantum
computing to the degree that we have mostly functioning processors on the
order of 10^2 qubits. I know that's not a huge number, but I had thought
previously that this was more the realm of science fiction.

If Moore's Law or similar applies at all to quantum computing then that puts
us in the realm "Useful error corrected QC", as stated in the article, in or
around year 2045, or 27 years from now.

Near-term specific applications may be found even sooner, in less than 10
years.

